
Kik takes on chatbot giants by not trying to steal the whole game - steven
https://backchannel.com/how-kik-predicted-the-rise-of-chat-bots-2eaf9027b86e#.l1ku8j39b
======
herbst
Every reasonable chat platform had bots since as long as i can think back. It
was just natural that now with better AI there would be more interest in those
again. Surely mostly because the mainstream clients finally created APIs.

